# Law Enforcement Agencies And Other Forces Of Bangladesh



## The Ronin

News, photos and videos of Bangladesh Police, RAB, SWAT, CRT, Fire Service, Ansar VDP etc.

Different Specialist tactical forces of Bangladesh Police

SWAT:
Chattogram Metropolitan Police SWAT
Dhaka Metropolitan Police SWAT

Crisis Response Team (CRT):

Sylhet Metropolitan Police CRT
Rajshahi Metropolitan Police CRT

Special Security and Protection Battalion (s)
Airport Armed Police
Rapid Action Battalion (s)
Armed Police Battalion (s)
Anti Terrorism Unit
Counter Terrorism & Transnational Crimes Unit

https://www.defseca.com/national-se...IS4irayHGYDEs6ojAXlOTQN32ACf4q1qsKfpKB0yRwxFs
"Counter-Strike" game in real life.   New look of Bangladesh Police Crisis Response Team.












Crisis Response Team (CRT) member of Rajshahi Metropolitan Police (RMP)....

They actually looks great with their MICH helmets and Taurus SMT-9C Sub-Machine gun.

PC- Aonik Mahmud












Sniper badge of a CRT member of Rajshahi Metropolitan Police. The snipers of the CRT have completed their training from Jordan.








Crisis Response Team (CRT) of Bangladesh Police has received new Night Vision Devices






Crisis Response Team (CRT) members of Bangladesh Police firing with Brazilian made Taurus SMT-9C 9mm Sub-Machine Guns.






Members of Bangladesh Police CRT in sniper course of 4 weeks in Jordan.




































































CRT members of Sylhet Metropolitan Police with their weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Sniper member of Rajshahi Metropolitan Police CRT during training session in Jordan
















Crisis Response Team (CRT) members of Sylhet Metropolitan Police (SMP) with new MICH helmet, Level-3A Bullet proof vest,Glock-17 pistol and Taurus SMT-9C SMG






Crisis Response Team (CRT) member of Sylhet Metropolitan Police (SMP)






New SR-25 (With Suppressior/silencer) for Bangladesh Police Special Force SWAT/CRT






DMP SWAT Team members during "Police Day Parade"






Bangladesh Police SWAT member with BATT-X APC.

















Anti Terrorism Unit insignia of Bangladesh Police
This new team is under Counter Terrorism & Transnational Crime (CTTC)








Bomb Disposal Unit of CTTC with their Bomb Disposal ROVs








Airport Armed Police Crisis Response Team (CRT) members




















Airport Armed Police CRT (Red) & APBn CRT Team (Black) in one frame








Bangladesh Police SWAT member with SR-25 sniper rifle














Bangladesh Police SWAT member with Singaporean made ST Kinetics CPW 9mm SMG.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Police has received an unknown quantity of Crew Served Machine Guns for UN mission.




















IAG JAW APC/LAV and Typhoon MRAP








IVECO VVIP Prison Van.








APBn members holding SIG SG-552 Commando Assault rifle during training in India








Bangladesh Police SWAT members with US made Colt 9mm SMG. They also uses Kriss 
Vector Gen-II.








Otokar Cobra-1 APC of Bangladesh Police
















BTR-70 APC of Bangladesh Police








DMP SWAT with German bomb disposal robot.




















Crisis Response Team (CRT) members of Rajshahi Metropolitan Police during training session in Jordan.














CMP SWAT during training in Jordan








SWAT during training in United States Training Center (USTC, formerly Blackwater Training Center)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Police has received an unknown quantity of Crew Served Machine Guns for UN mission.


That's H&K 21 GPMG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

https://www.defseca.com/procurement...-kfPUHUs9isDskkiplFvwJyB-w8CEZBuZ2qB6IJbig5nw

https://www.defseca.com/procurement...3lnewQL6mmUC3zQuEY4pQmpr3cLukRmpftNb-HI1F3Eco

Crisis Respone Team (CRT) of Sylhet Metropolitan Police (SMP)





















Crisis Response Team (CRT) members of Sylhet Metropolitan Police equipped with Taurus SMT9C submachine guns & Glock-17 pistols.

























__ https://www.facebook.com/




















Policing outside Dhaka has taken a sophisticated turn for the better with emphasis on use of modern technologies, Western scientific evidence collection techniques, new vehicle fleet, introduction of armoured assault vehicles, multi-purpose crisis response teams that can perform counter-terrorism action, hostage rescue and apprehension of dangerous armed criminals.

Bangladesh's Home Ministry's response to violent extremism has been fast and effective so much so militant attacks have dropped to single digit figures and those that have been carried out were largely unsuccessful due to stern action taken by the law enforcement agencies.

In the next phase every upazila will be allotted with armoured assault vehicles, there will be C-IED teams equipped with UGV's, forensics vehicles and mobile command centres.

Secure digital communications relay towers are being established across Bangladesh to ensure Police have their own mobile and VHF/UHF network coverage enabling them to transmit video, audio, critical data live from the field to static command centres. CCTV networks are also being established at key point installations, important roads and near government infrastructure.

© 2019 Bangladesh Defence & Security Analysis, All rights reserved. #defseca | defseca.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## leonblack08

Thanks for posting these!

I wonder in the event of an anti terrorist operation, who would be leading it? CRT/ SWAT or RAB? How relevant is RAB with the development of these teams?


----------



## The Ronin

SMP-CRT is getting training from American Anti terrorism assistance -ATA.























leonblack08 said:


> Thanks for posting these!
> 
> I wonder in the event of an anti terrorist operation, who would be leading it? CRT/ SWAT or RAB? How relevant is RAB with the development of these teams?



Nowadays CRT/SWAT/Army's CTU lead the charge in special operation as they mainly created for this sole reason while RAB/Police but i even saw RAB participating in special operation once recently. Unlike CRT/SWAT, RAB is a specialized unit created with members from all types of wings to handle every types of criminal like Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Rapid Action Battalion- https://www.facebook.com/pg/rabonlinemediacell/photos/?tab=albums&ref=page_internal






The elite Special Force of Rapid Action Battalion (RAB)











RABSF member and his achievements 











RABSF members with their indigenously developed Mobility Vehicle.











Elite Force Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) members with their weapons

From the left-

> 12 Gauge shotgun
>Type-85/Dragonov sniper rifle
>Type-56-2 Assault rifle
>Type-64 Suppressed Sub-machine gun
>UZI Sub-machine gun
>MP-5K Sub-machine gun






RABSF members demonstrating Kill house operation.






S3-CRP Bangladesh Police (Rapid Action Battalion) Bell 407GX.






Movie based on an operation by RAB in Sundarban will be released this year in Eid-Ul-Adha.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Destranator

Sylhet CRT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

With about 6.2 million members Ansar-VDP is the largest paramilitary force in the world. They are responsible to operate under the command of the Armed Forces during wartime.

Ansar-VDP recently procured 30,000 new weapons, another 20,000 new weapons are being purchased now.

Members of Ansar-VDP are also being provided with more advanced military training.

Alongside the BGB and Police forces Ansar-VDP will play an important role in defending Bangladesh freeing up the Army's main forces to engage in offensive campaign to close with and destroy the enemy.

© 2019 Bangladesh Defence & Security Analysis, All rights reserved. #defseca | defseca.com











Bangladesh Ansar member with newly delivered 12 Gauge shotguns from Italy during pre-shipment inspection.






Bangladesh Ansar members firing Serbian made M57 60mm Light mortars






Aral Ar-535S 12 Gauge pump action shotguns. 70000 different types of shotguns were procured from USA, Italy and Turkey.






Battalion Ansar member with indigenously build BD-08 Assault Rifle.























Bangladesh government purchased 60,000 shotguns for Ansar-VDP as well as 6 million rounds of ammunition for election deployment. They were purchased in two lots from Turkey and supplied through BMTF, a Bangladesh Army owned defence industrial unit.

Note the new weapons laid out nicely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Fire Service & Civil Defence equipment.



























































https://www.defseca.com/procurement...r7K0iHolNpdFqY3to0tAl4S40REugL8e5w8LH2ydA_060

https://www.defseca.com/procurement...GJ9TulL6nnC1C0o4y5sElFbUQmsj31GeLGVr4WZWxuPBg

https://www.defseca.com/procurement...CXsPL7UuxfqfD55J8GO-64JcovImFf01c9-3uYtb7zd4Y

http://www.theindependentbd.com/post/189953

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Special Security Force, Bangladesh is a law enforcement agency which is tasked with to protect prime minister, president and foreign dignitaries to visit the country. It was founded in 1986 as the President Guards Regiment or PGR. This force comprised of Bangladesh Army, Bangladesh Air Force, Bangladesh Navy, Police, Border Guard Bangladesh and from other para military forces.

Special Security Force (SSF) has been trained in the European Security Academy (ESA) in Poland. Which training includes how to response promptly in any unexpected and non-conventional threats against high profile entities of the state. Agents of SSF are capable of use any types of weapons and small arms available and have been trained to repulse any terror attacks.

The mission of SSF is to provide physical security to the President and Prime Minister of Bangladesh. They also provide protocol to any person designated as VIP by the Government of Bangladesh. SSF operates in coordination with civil administration, security and intelligence organizations to prevent as well as protect VIPs from any threats. SSF is only accountable to the Prime Minister according to the parliamentary system. This LEA also responsible for the security of VIPs’ offices and residences.

Firstly, it was named as Presidential Security Force (PSF) when formed on 15 June 1986. But later with the introduction of Parliamentary Government System in Bangladesh, the force was renamed as Special Security Force on 27 September 1991. It is headquartered in Dhaka.

Weapons used by Special Security Force (SSF)

Some of the weapons used by SSF can be seen in the picture.

- Colt 9mm SMG
- M4 Carbine
- Glock-17/18
- Type-56-1
- SPAS-12 Shotguns.
- MP5K SMG









































Special Security Force (SSF) member in E.S.A (Poland) for Close Protection Course

PC- Respective Owner











An Otokar Kobra riot control vehicle of DMP ( Dhaka Metropolitan Police ) with dragon camo.











Female officers of Armed Police at Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport,the largest and busiest airport in Bangladesh.






Bangladesh President Guard Regiment (PGR) BTR-80

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

The Ronin said:


>


I want see roaring royal bengal tiger as our coat of arms. Something like above picture...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*SSF gets 1800cc bikes*

Honda Motor Company has handed over two 1800 cubic centimetre (cc) engine motorbikes to Special Security Force (SSF) in presence Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina. The bikes' keys were given to the SSF director general at Prime Minister's Office (PMO) on Monday.

For the first time in Bangladesh, a special force has received 1800cc motorbikes. Within a short period, SSF will be given four more 1800cc motorbikes, prime minister's Assistant Press Secretary Emrul Kayes said to Dhaka Tribune.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/bangla...--S27C9KH5KTGmfQp1bo2q0WXjLCkBdlKGtvneDJcEuEB

http://www.theindependentbd.com/post/237243


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> With about 6.2 million members Ansar-VDP is the largest paramilitary force in the world. They are responsible to operate under the command of the Armed Forces during wartime.
> 
> Ansar-VDP recently procured 30,000 new weapons, another 20,000 new weapons are being purchased now.
> 
> Members of Ansar-VDP are also being provided with more advanced military training.
> 
> Alongside the BGB and Police forces Ansar-VDP will play an important role in defending Bangladesh freeing up the Army's main forces to engage in offensive campaign to close with and destroy the enemy.
> 
> © 2019 Bangladesh Defence & Security Analysis, All rights reserved. #defseca | defseca.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Ansar member with newly delivered 12 Gauge shotguns from Italy during pre-shipment inspection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Ansar members firing Serbian made M57 60mm Light mortars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aral Ar-535S 12 Gauge pump action shotguns. 70000 different types of shotguns were procured from USA, Italy and Turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battalion Ansar member with indigenously build BD-08 Assault Rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh government purchased 60,000 shotguns for Ansar-VDP as well as 6 million rounds of ammunition for election deployment. They were purchased in two lots from Turkey and supplied through BMTF, a Bangladesh Army owned defence industrial unit.
> 
> Note the new weapons laid out nicely.



Wow even Ansar VDP has better personal weapons than most of the Tatmadaw it seems...and they are definitely not the best equipped armed force we have.






No offense but the camouflage is rather unorthodox. Standard Russian color is 4BO olive green and the tropical camouflage for Thailand and Malaysia are shown below. Haldi?? They should tone it down, not make it fluorescent...so khaet...

VT4 Thai Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin




----------



## monitor

newly aquared Polaris ATV for Bangladeshi Boarder Guard BRB.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Police special force Special Weapons & Tactics (SWAT) members during training session in Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Bangladesh Ansar members trained from Gendarmerie General Command,Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2317018101939874





Why did they buy these cars that'll only look ugly after getting banged up on the shoddy roads ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2317018101939874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did they buy these cars that'll only look ugly after getting banged up on the shoddy roads ?



Hey Better than these...














But I digress. These days Indian police equipment is pretty adequate, with cars larger than the Corolla.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Hey Better than these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I digress. These days Indian police equipment is pretty adequate, with cars larger than the Corolla.




Adequate equipment for these good for nothing cops, who watch while students are shot by RSS, beat women, ask gangrape victims which rapist gave her the most oomph and cant stop lynchings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Adequate equipment for these good for nothing cops, who watch while students are shot by RSS, beat women, ask gangrape victims which rapist gave her the most oomph and cant stop lynchings.



Yup Indian cops are really not any better than cops on our side.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Yup Indian cops are really not any better than cops on our side.




Don't say that our cops aren't discriminatory, they beat people of all faiths equally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Don't say that our cops aren't discriminatory, they beat people of all faiths equally.



 True, true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


>


Perfect car for emergency response:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Al-Ansar said:


> Perfect car for emergency response:



God knows what kinda special Indian aluminium foil they made the body with, it is a veritable death trap. There are better Indian designed cars nowadays I guess, but this ain't one of 'em.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> God knows what kinda special Indian aluminium foil they made the body with, it is a veritable death trap. There are better Indian designed cars nowadays I guess, but this ain't one of 'em.


This car simply should not exist. Allowing this car to sell is tantamount to promoting suicide. Look how far back the steering wheel lunges into the driver's neck at a mere 64km/hr collision. Collide faster and you are looking at decapitation.
If the appalingly poor build is not bad enough, the car has a knack of self-igniting:


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Al-Ansar said:


> This car simply should not exist. Allowing this car to sell is tantamount to promoting suicide. Look how far back the steering wheel lunges into the driver's neck at a mere 64km/hr collision. Collide faster and you are looking at decapitation.
> If the appalingly poor build is not bad enough, the car has a knack of self-igniting:





Now imagine HAL TEJAS.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688004388443933





New name sounds good, if it's true. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2317895611852123


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688096281768077





Ansar is enough for Burmese sandal-clad "Army".

And no, I'm not underestimating them, they're underestimating us, look at the sorry state of their "Army".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=688004388443933





Ansar to be re-branded as Bangladesh National Guard? Looks like they are going to eventually replace the usual army deployment during domestic engagements.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2319613445013673

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=691765841401121









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=691873041390401

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=693791607865211

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Crisis Response Team (CRT)/SWAT - Bangladesh Police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*RAB-police were given state medals for killing people* 




_Image: Pradeep Kumar Das who killed ex Bangladesh army officer Major Sinha, received the highest police award 'Bangladesh Police Medal' from Sheikh Hasina in 2019 _ 

Special Representative
The more murders in the service of police and RAB, the greater the reward. Police and RAB officials were rewarded for extrajudicial killings to incite people to murder. By awarding state prizes, people are encouraged to kill in state initiatives. Intoxicated by this award, he will become a RAB and a policeman run with people's money. As if the state medal is given in recognition of human murder! The information was found by checking the list of police medals. For example, in 2010, a state medal was awarded for the murder of a robber in Noakhali in an alleged crossfire. Colonel Ziaul Ahsan.

*The description of being nominated for the medal reads, “The prudent RAB officer Lt. Colonel Ziaul Ahsan came to know on the basis of secret information that Abul Bashar Majhi, the top terrorist pirate and bandit leader of Noakhali district, was staying in Char area of Hatia police station of Noakhali district along with some armed men. On the basis of such information, on 08/07/2010 at around 05 o'clock, a smart team of RAB led by him came to Nanglia Char to catch the terrorists. Sensing the presence of the RAB, the terrorists suddenly started firing. The RAB party under his leadership also fired back in self-defense and in defense of government property. The two sides exchanged fire for about 15 minutes. In the face of the brave resistance of the RAB, the terrorists could not survive and fled. Later, a gun with the bullet-riddled body of the notorious terrorist Abul Bashar Majhi was recovered from the spot.One shot was fired and four long sharp razors were recovered. He led the operation to arrest the infamous pirate Abul Bashar Majhi with boundless courage. In recognition of the courageous work of this campaign, Lt. Col. Ziaul Ahsan Bir was awarded the 'Baladesh Police Medal (BPM) Bravery'.*

It may be mentioned here that this Zia led the then Metropolitan Police Commissioner (now IGP) Benazir Ahmed in the May 2013 massacre of Hefazat Alems at Shapla Chattar.

In 2011, the then Director General of the RAB received the Police Medal (BPM) as a reward for crossfire or so-called gunfight or extrajudicial killing. Mokhlesur Rahman.

"Under his tactical direction, 13 extremist top leaders were arrested in a 2011 RAB operation and a significant quantity of arms and ammunition were recovered," the statement said. Besides, nine top extremists have been killed in a gunfight with the RAB. ”
Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina handed over the medal to the then Director General of RAB for the murder.
In the same year (2011), RAB Lieutenant Colonel Md. Received the President's Police Medal (PPM) for crossfire or so-called gunfight or extrajudicial killing. Monirul Haque, Lieutenant Colonel Ziaul Ahsan, Md. Kamruzzaman, Shah. Azad, Mohammad Zahidul Islam, Md. Taherul Islam, Md. Awlad Hossain.
The reason for awarding the PPM medal was the mention in their bravery that 'pirates' and 'robbers' were killed in the alleged gunfight.

*Teknaf Police Officer-in-Charge (OC) Pradeep Kumar Das received the highest police award 'Bangladesh Police Medal' or BPM in 2019 for the alleged gunfight. Mentioned six creditable contributions to the police headquarters for receiving the medal. The accused was killed in all the incidents.*

The first incident mentioned in the description of being nominated for the award was a crossfire incident on October 26, 2016. According to the police, armed drug dealers started firing at the police during a raid at Zhaubagan in Katabnia Sakin of Sabrang UP in Teknaf police station. Police fired in self-defense. Hasan Ali (35) of North Jalliapara area and Md. Nazirpara area. Hossain Prakash Kamal (28) was shot dead.
The second crossfire occurred on October 24 of the same year. The scene was a jungle in the Hatcheryzone area of Maheshkhalia. Yaba dealer Mofiz Alam was arrested by the police with a weapon after being shot. The doctor declared him dead when he was taken to the hospital for treatment.
The next expedition took place on 16 November of the same year. According to the description of the award, armed yaba traders started firing at the police when Farid Alam of South Lengur Bill and his accomplice Bhulu Majhi came to the house. Yaba trader shot by terrorists. Farid Alam was shot dead.
According to the description of the fourth incident, on November 30, 2016, the police arrested 'Yaba trader' Habib Ullah alias Habib with gunshot wounds. When he was taken to the hospital, the doctors declared him dead.
Similarly, many police officers have been rewarded for torturing opposition leaders and activists in the name of counter-terrorism. In 2010, then-Chief Whip of the Opposition Zainul Abedin was publicly rewarded for publicly torturing Harunur Rashid, a police officer. That same year he was awarded the Police Medal. The description of the award also said that he has shown courage in suppressing the so-called terrorism in the streets.









মানুষ খুনের জন্য র‌্যাব-পুলিশকে দেয়া হয় রাষ্ট্রীয় পদক


বিশেষ প্রতিনিধি পুলিশ ও র‌্যাবের চাকুরিতে যত বেশি খুন ততবড় পুরস্কার মিলে। মানুষ খুনে উৎসাহিত করতে বিচারবহির্ভূত হত্যাকান্ডের জন্য পুরস্কৃত করা হয় পুলিশ ও র‌্যাবের কর্তাদের। রাষ্ট্রীয় পুরস্কারে ভূষিত ক




amardesh.co.uk


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/360739031170472/posts/729995837578121


----------



## The Ronin

Model of upcoming Bangladesh Police Headquarters building. The largest Police Headquarters in South Asia.

Thanks to Metro Architects for the wonderful model.

Bangladesh Police is not only well equipped it will also have the finest facilities.

It does not stop there, the government is building ultra modern Police stations (thanas) and Police admin buildings across the country to enhance the law enforcement's services, capabilities and overall image as a smart, capable organisation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

The Ronin said:


> Model of upcoming Bangladesh Police Headquarters building. The largest Police Headquarters in South Asia.
> 
> Thanks to Metro Architects for the wonderful model.
> 
> Bangladesh Police is not only well equipped it will also have the finest facilities.
> 
> It does not stop there, the government is building ultra modern Police stations (thanas) and Police admin buildings across the country to enhance the law enforcement's services, capabilities and overall image as a smart, capable organisation.
> 
> View attachment 675105




Now DB can torture people in a skyscraper, unique experience.

If you live to tell the tale, that is.


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Now DB can torture people in a skyscraper, unique experience.
> 
> If you live to tell the tale, that is.



What's the difference between CID and DB? CID has a separate HQ now in a 1970's bldg., but may move to the new HQ bldg. See - no name or signboard out front.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> What's the difference between CID and DB? CID has a separate HQ now in a 1970's bldg., but may move to the new HQ bldg. See - no name or signboard out front.




DB does the dirty work, think Bangladeshi Gestapo.

As it so happens, many dissidents and outspoken critics of the government have the unique experience of having 5 to 6 plainclothed men barge into their homes and offices, identify themselves as DB and then take the said unlucky sods on a ride.


Sometimes, they make it back in one piece, but more often than not, they're never seen or heard from ever again.


Meanwhile, the CID are exactly what they sound like and their work revolves around actually investigating relevant crimes, for instance they recently busted a dozen strong gang of Nigerian conmen based in Dhaka, who scammed people via Facebook in the name of friendship and 'gift giving'.

DB are almost always plainclothed, the only way to identify them is by the khaki colour vest with the words 'DB' embroidered in yellow, a vest they only wear during public events and such.


Recently, Nur, the student leader was also given the DB experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> DB does the dirty work, think Bangladeshi Gestapo.
> 
> As it so happens, many dissidents and outspoken critics of the government have the unique experience of having 5 to 6 plainclothed men barge into their homes and offices, identify themselves as DB and then take the said unlucky sods on a ride.
> 
> 
> Sometimes, they make it back in one piece, but more often than not, they're never seen or heard from ever again.



I am wondering now what the SPBn does? Too many different types of commando units. I know the there was a special commando unit (SS) protecting the PM, but that may not even be a part of the police, the SPBn probably took over that role.

By the way SPBN has been increasingly arming themselves with Taurus SMG's from Brazil. There is absolutely no reason we need to import these, we can make them locally, like they do in Pakistan.

https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2017/12/05/taurus-smt9c-smt40c-submachine-guns-compact-ones/


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> I am wondering now what the SPBn does? Too many different types of commando units. I know the there was a special commando unit (SS) protecting the PM, but that may not even be a part of the police, the SPBn probably took over that role.
> 
> By the way SPBN has been increasingly arming themselves with Taurus SMG's from Brazil. There is absolutely no reason we need to import these, we can make them locally, like they do in Pakistan.
> 
> https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2017/12/05/taurus-smt9c-smt40c-submachine-guns-compact-ones/




Possibly deployed at the Airports, although there exist a separate detachment known as Airport Armed Police Battalion (APBn), I have only ever seen them at the Dhaka Airport, easy to spot from the Half Sleeve Maroon T-Shirt that they wear and their badge.

SPBn are probably the guys you see at the other airports, I've seen such armed and well trained mean looking fellas at CTG airport and they sure as hell aren't APBn.


The Bangladesh police is a very disorganized organisation, one look at it and you can tell, how everything is a Hodge podge of different obsolete forces created by some directive, only to never be disbanded.



The Taurus SMG is also used by the Counter Terrorism Units that have been set up in all metropolitan cities post 2016 Holey Artisan Tragedy.




A few photos of APBn :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/BangladeshPoliceOfficialPage/posts/2830316737184650


----------



## Destranator

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Possibly deployed at the Airports, although there exist a separate detachment known as Airport Armed Police Battalion (APBn), I have only ever seen them at the Dhaka Airport, easy to spot from the Half Sleeve Maroon T-Shirt that they wear and their badge.
> 
> SPBn are probably the guys you see at the other airports, I've seen such armed and well trained mean looking fellas at CTG airport and they sure as hell aren't APBn.
> 
> 
> The Bangladesh police is a very disorganized organisation, one look at it and you can tell, how everything is a Hodge podge of different obsolete forces created by some directive, only to never be disbanded.
> 
> 
> 
> The Taurus SMG is also used by the Counter Terrorism Units that have been set up in all metropolitan cities post 2016 Holey Artisan Tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few photos of APBn :
> 
> View attachment 675300
> 
> 
> View attachment 675301




I think this is a more accurate description:


----------



## The Ronin

Bilal9 said:


> What's the difference between CID and DB?



CID works nationwide and DB is under DMP's authority.



Bilal9 said:


> There is absolutely no reason we need to import these, we can make them locally, like they do in Pakistan.



I don't think BOF care to produce 2500 SMG solely for police as the organization is basically under army's control. It has bigger demand for assault rifle, HMG and other things. Also army has better choice for SMG like KRISS, SIG MPX.



Bilal9 said:


> I am wondering now what the SPBn does? Too many different types of commando units. I know the there was a special commando unit (SS) protecting the PM, but that may not even be a part of the police, the SPBn probably took over that role.



SPBN provides aerial protection for important personnel and places like PM's office, residence and SSF still provides protection to PM, President and VVIP figure.



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Possibly deployed at the Airports, although there exist a separate detachment known as Airport Armed Police Battalion (APBn), I have only ever seen them at the Dhaka Airport, easy to spot from the Half Sleeve Maroon T-Shirt that they wear and their badge.
> 
> SPBn are probably the guys you see at the other airports, I've seen such armed and well trained mean looking fellas at CTG airport and they sure as hell aren't APBn.



They are just for airport security under APBN. This is actually APBN with different blue camo, they were here before airport police. They are the ones who will guard Congo Airport. SPBN is a different thing. Every unit server particular purpose. Nothing is disorganized.






Bangladesh Police







www.police.gov.bd












Airport Armed Police - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Special Security and Protection Battalion - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> I am wondering now what the SPBn does? Too many different types of commando units. I know the there was a special commando unit (SS) protecting the PM, but that may not even be a part of the police, the SPBn probably took over that role.
> 
> By the way SPBN has been increasingly arming themselves with Taurus SMG's from Brazil. There is absolutely no reason we need to import these, we can make them locally, like they do in Pakistan.
> 
> https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2017/12/05/taurus-smt9c-smt40c-submachine-guns-compact-ones/


There are multiple layers of security that protect the PM and the president.
SSF provides close personal protection detail which remains glued to the principal, acting as a mobile human shield, and prioritises moving the principal away from the threat over neutralising the threat.
The next layer is formed by PGR who are responsible for taking on the threat directly allowing the close protection detail room to evacuate the principal. PGR personnel typically position themselves within the perimeter of the installation the principal is attending.

The third layer is provided by the Security and Protection Battalion (SPBn) who typically position themselves outside the perimeter and are hence the most visible outside the PMO, Ganabhaban and Bongobhaban. Their job is to deny perimeter access to the threat.

The SPBn has largely replaced regular APBn and DMP personnel in this third layer as the latter lack specialised training for protecting KPIs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> There are multiple layers of security that protect the PM and the president.
> SSF provides close personal protection detail which remains glued to the principal, acting as a mobile human shield, and prioritises moving the principal away from the threat over neutralising the threat.
> The next layer is formed by PGR who are responsible for taking on the threat directly allowing the close protection detail room to evacuate the principal. PGR personnel typically position themselves within the perimeter of the installation the principal is attending.
> 
> The third layer is provided by the Security and Protection Battalion (SPBn) who typically position themselves outside the perimeter and are hence the most visible outside the PMO, Ganabhaban and Bongobhaban. Their job is to deny perimeter access to the threat.
> 
> The SPBn has largely replaced regular APBn and DMP personnel in this third layer as the latter lack specialised training in protecting KPIs.



Understood bhai - Thanks for the detailed post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Ronin said:


> CID works nationwide and DB is under DMP's authority.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think BOF care to produce 2500 SMG solely for police as the organization is basically under army's control. It has bigger demand for assault rifle, HMG and other things. Also army has better choice for SMG like KRISS, SIG MPX.
> 
> 
> 
> SPBN provides aerial protection for important personnel and places like PM's office, residence and SSF still provides protection to PM, President and VVIP figure.
> 
> 
> 
> They are just for airport security under APBN. This is actually APBN with different blue camo, they were here before airport police. They are the ones who will guard Congo Airport. SPBN is a different thing. Every unit server particular purpose. Nothing is disorganized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh Police
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.police.gov.bd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airport Armed Police - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Security and Protection Battalion - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 675441



Very well detailed - Many Thanks.


----------



## The Ronin

Destranator said:


> The next layer is formed by PGR who are responsible for taking on the threat directly allowing the close protection detail room to evacuate the principal. PGR personnel typically position themselves within the perimeter of the installation the principal is attending.
> 
> The third layer is provided by the Security and Protection Battalion (SPBn) who typically position themselves outside the perimeter and are hence the most visible outside the PMO, Ganabhaban and Bongobhaban. Their job is to deny perimeter access to the threat.



SPBN doesn't work with PGR and guard outside perimeter of Bongobhaban. You will only see them around parliament, PM's office and residence. Few polices stay at the check-post outside Bongobhaban.


----------



## Destranator

The Ronin said:


> SPBN doesn't work with PGR and guard outside perimeter of Bongobhaban. You will only see them around parliament, PM's office and residence. Few polices stay at the check-post outside Bongobhaban.



Hmm...maybe they do not have enough manpower just yet to serve Bangabhaban constantly.


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313403476404133888


----------



## The Ronin

https://dgdp.gov.bd/dgdp/AP_TEN/notice/687.pdf?fbclid=IwAR1pnNm7Q3pQS6qDAWVDvNggvDaCCK3cXx3p1MSlQ1S1safLhuoHwa-j4Ww

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/1766281370346886/posts/2389460298028987






Italian made vans for high value prisoners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/1766281370346886/posts/2389460298028987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Italian made vans for high value prisoners.



High Value prisoners eh , we got the biggest high value criminal running this country 

[ This comment was moved by the Bangladeshi Government ]

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/206861640873347


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/207270870832424

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/110131083879737/posts/207270870832424



Cool , I wish they fitted some camera pods like the ones here in America. Like they can see criminals at night with NVGS or IR. 

Have seen these helicopters pretty close up , loud as heck but cool and they constantly monitor everywhere in like packs of 3 lol.


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/avionaerospacegroup/posts/180357393622693

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/avionaerospacegroup/posts/180357393622693



This is cool , hopefully we can export normal drones and have these guys thought of making helicopters ?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/1766281370346886/posts/2397759730532377


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Female RAB servicewoman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

DalalErMaNodi said:


> View attachment 682875
> 
> 
> Female RAB servicewoman


That's a quite sophisticated burkha.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Destranator said:


> That's a quite sophisticated burkha.




She's not wearing one.


Hijab, Mask, Black full sleeve t-shirt under the vest and black pants.


I think, pictures kinda grainy.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/360739031170472/posts/761970034380701


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


>



This is great honestly , hopefully Dhaka will start to shift from Toyota Hiluxs to much better Patrol cars with laptops and first aid kits in them. 

Here in the U.S that's just normal , plus they carry an AR-15 also I think. I'm not sure if BD police will carry a AK in the back or something lol.


----------



## Bilal9

SpaceMan18 said:


> This is great honestly , hopefully Dhaka will start to shift from Toyota Hiluxs to much better Patrol cars with laptops and first aid kits in them.
> 
> Here in the U.S that's just normal , plus they carry an AR-15 also I think. I'm not sure if BD police will carry a AK in the back or something lol.



Normal police patrol cars do not usually carry AR-15's. It depends on each city and Sheriff's unit, what guns are carried. In the West (California) most patrol cars/officers are issued Remington Shotguns, and SWAT teams usually are equipped with Colt M4's (lighter version of the M16). Handguns and sidearms also vary but Colt M1911's are/were common, being steadily replaced by Beretta M9's and Sig Sauer P200 series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> Normal police patrol cars do not usually carry AR-15's. It depends on each city and Sheriff's unit, what guns are carried. In the West (California) most patrol cars/officers are issued Remington Shotguns, and SWAT teams usually are equipped with Colt M4's (lighter version of the M16). Handguns and sidearms also vary but Colt M1911's are/were common, being steadily replaced by Beretta M9's and Sig Sauer P200 series.



I have seen M9s here in NYC , and maybe Glocks or something 

But for Bangladesh , certain situations can require a rifle


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/1766281370346886/posts/2436424079999275







DMP and CMP getting 10,000 tactical belts this month, other detachments will also receive belts shortly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/1766281370346886/posts/2436424079999275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DMP and CMP getting 10,000 tactical belts this month, other detachments will also receive belts shortly.


----------



## The Ronin

New vehicle of Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) Bomb Disposal Unit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Hi Guys - I have sources which told me that this light-duty APC/Riot-Vehicle/Water Cannon platform was supplied locally (maybe to the Dhaka Metropolitan Police). Any ideas on what the source was or was it local? Supplier was AXIS Int'l.

http://axisint.com.bd/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/APC-005-700x466.jpg


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> Hi Guys - I have sources which told me that this light-duty APC/Riot-Vehicle/Water Cannon platform was supplied locally (maybe to the Dhaka Metropolitan Police). Any ideas on what the source was or was it local? Supplier was AXIS Int'l.
> 
> http://axisint.com.bd/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/APC-005-700x466.jpg


It is the space shuttle from Apollo 11 re-purposed by Lokman-Matin Corp.









Seriously, we need to set some national standards set by BSTI for vehicle workmanship. How are such eye sores ever allowed on the road in the first place?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> It is the space shuttle from Apollo 11 re-purposed by Lokman-Matin Corp.
> 
> View attachment 700594
> View attachment 700596
> 
> 
> Seriously, we need to set some national standards set by BSTI for vehicle workmanship. How are such eye sores ever allowed on the road in the first place?



I see your pain.  

All depends on budget...I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> I see your pain.
> 
> All depends on budget...I guess.


This actually highlights another area of deficiency and wasteful spending. We have 5 different forces (armed forces, BGB, police) procuring minute amounts of fully built APCs/MRAPs of various models every now and then. 49 years gone past yet we cannot assemble standardised, modular platforms locally?

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

The Ronin said:


> Bangladesh Ansar members trained from Gendarmerie General Command,Turkey


None of your photos is visible . Why ?


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> This actually highlights another area of deficiency and wasteful spending. We have 5 different forces (armed forces, BGB, police) procuring minute amounts of fully built APCs/MRAPs of various models every now and then. 49 years gone past yet we cannot assemble standardised, modular platforms locally?



A damn shame. Blame it on the opaque buying process where even low end players get paid off on every purchase, all of them overseas. Crooks.

Tenders and Bids are all pre-set and everyone knows (including people at the very top) what big ticket purchases are going on and how to skim off it. Including paid junkets to Phuket and Bali to check 'quality'.

At least employ locals to assemble some $hit. Scumbags.

This when 25 person companies in podunk towns in the US can assemble and weld these things together locally, using common truck platforms....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*Cops want land, a fleet of choppers*

Police high-ups yesterday placed before the home minister a host of demands that include land allocation for the force and appointment of police officials to the key posts, including that of the director general, at the passport department.

They also demanded empowerment of superintendents of police to preside over law and order meetings in districts, a fleet of 10 helicopters, financial rewards for recovering narcotics and in-situ promotions for officials with ranks from additional deputy inspector general (DIG) to additional IG.

Over the last few years, the director general of the department of passport has been appointed from the Bangladesh Army on deputation. Previously, officials from the admin and police cadres had held the post.

The police officials made the demands at a meeting with Home Minister Asaduzzaman Khan on the second day of the five-day Police Week 2019.

They sought replacement of old vehicles, armoured personnel carriers in every district and allocation of land for setting up schools and colleges for police.

They also demanded overtime allowances for working more than eight hours a day and allowances for traffic policemen in districts and those working at Rohingya camps in Cox's Bazar.

Officials with ranks from SP to DIG attended the meeting at Rajarbagh Police Lines in the capital.

The home minister said the government is doing whatever necessary to increase the capacity of the police force.

“We will continue to do so in the future,” he added.

Later at a meeting with the finance and land ministers, Dhaka Metropolitan Police Commissioner Asaduzzaman Mia said they need land near the capital to set up four dumping stations.

Vehicles seized for violating traffic rules or for not having legal documents will be kept there.

He also demanded 10 acres of land in Keraniganj for the Armed Police Battalion (APBn)-12 tasked with providing security to judges.

In response, Land Minister Saifuzzaman Chowdhury said land would be allocated in Keraniganj for APBn-12.

He also told the police officials to look for suitable places for setting up dumping stations.

*MEETING WITH PM*
In the morning, top police officials attended a conference with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.

They placed a set of demands, including appointment of police officials at Bangladesh missions abroad and setting up of special tribunals in all districts for quick disposal of narcotics-related cases, said meeting sources.

At the conference at the Prime Minister's Office, they also demanded that the government increase the number of police units and allocations for projects for the force.

The premier had responded positively to all the demands placed before her on Monday, the opening day of the Police Week.

Yesterday, the DMP commissioner called for creating new police units and increasing manpower in the force, said meeting sources. 

Deputy Inspector General (highway police) Atiqul Islam demanded that police officers be appointed at Bangladesh missions abroad.

DMP Deputy Commissioner (Tejgaon division) Biplob Kumar Sarkar stressed the need for setting up special tribunals at all districts for quick disposal of narcotics-related cases.

“If it takes a long time to compete trial of a narcotics-related case, evidence in such case is damaged and witnesses often cannot be found,” Biplob told the conference.

Rajbari SP Asma Siddika Mily demanded an increase in development budget allocation for police.

She said that though development projects are approved by the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec), funds are not disbursed timely, resulting in delay in implementation of the projects.

The premier said police personnel should be appointed at missions abroad to look into crimes such as money laundering, smuggling of drugs, and do the task of issuing police clearance to Bangladesh expatriates, according to the sources.

She also said manpower would be increased at various units of the police so that people can get the desired services.

The PM mentioned that her government is setting up 100 special economic zones where specialised industrial police will be deployed.

Besides, steps will be taken to establish a specialised training institute for the police, she added.

Meanwhile, Transparency International Bangladesh called upon the police to discharge duties without fear and favour showing respect for the law.

The people concerned have to be sincere so that the law enforcement agencies are not made controversial under any circumstances, TIB Executive Director Iftekharuzzaman said in a statement yesterday.









Cops want land, a fleet of choppers


Police high-ups yesterday placed before the home minister a host of demands that include land allocation for the force and appointment of police officials to the key posts, including that of the director general, at the passport department.




www.thedailystar.net







Aryeih Leib said:


> None of your photos is visible . Why ?



Ummmm this happens to some photos. Mod/admin knows why. You can select and search the caption on google to find the image. Here are two of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

KSY launched fire-float 2 vessel for FSCD.






New Digital Combat uniform of Battalion Ansar, Bangladesh

PC- Tanvir Ahmed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

Newly delivered INKAS® Sentry APC of Bangladesh Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> This actually highlights another area of deficiency and wasteful spending. We have 5 different forces (armed forces, BGB, police) procuring minute amounts of fully built APCs/MRAPs of various models every now and then. 49 years gone past yet we cannot assemble standardised, modular platforms locally?



Yup - my thoughts exactly. We should look at all, choose one to standardize it across services and then start assembling SKD , then CKD kits, before indigenizing components.

APCs and MRAPs need to be different platforms though.

The INKAS platform from Canada shown above has,

*ARMOR LEVEL*
(UP TO)
*AMMO*
*7.62mm*






*CEN 1063
BR 6*

*EXPLOSION*
*2 x DM51*





But Mine Resistant it is not. OK for a Police Vehicle though.

MRAP's need mine protection underneath so they need to be much tougher design-wise than APCs, like the UK Cougar/Panther types or the US ones we already bought. Don't know if the latter were inducted already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpaceMan18

Bilal9 said:


> Yup - my thoughts exactly. We should look at all, choose one to standardize it across services and then start assembling SKD , then CKD kits, before indigenizing components.
> 
> APCs and MRAPs need to be different platforms though.
> 
> MRAP's need mine protection underneath so they need to be much tougher design-wise than APCs, like the UK Cougar/Panther types or the US ones we already bought. Don't know if the latter were inducted already.



Lets get a design from Turkey to manufacture here

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Ansar Guard Battalion (AGB) with new digital combat uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

The Ronin said:


> Ansar Guard Battalion (AGB) with new digital combat uniform.
> 
> View attachment 714563


I don't understand why our forces choose to have the ugliest looking furnitures on the Type-56 SMGs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

The Ronin said:


> Ansar Guard Battalion (AGB) with new digital combat uniform.
> 
> View attachment 714587
> 
> 
> View attachment 714563



Digital ?  All I see is basic decent modern gear , I don't know why Bangladesh has to put " digital " in front of everything lol


Destranator said:


> I don't understand why our forces choose to have the ugliest looking furnitures on the Type-56 SMGs.



Or even chose the Type 56 in the first place


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/BangladeshPoliceOfficialPage/posts/2937284676487855

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/BangladeshPoliceOfficialPage/posts/2948713105345012









__ https://www.facebook.com/bangladesh.usembassy/posts/10158731927909807


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/posts/281192640106913

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/BangladeshPoliceOfficialPage/posts/2982088865340769


----------



## leonblack08

Anti-Terrorism Unit of Bangladesh Police trained by Bangladesh Army in Sylhet. Source: Defres


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/posts/312509160308594

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

__ https://www.facebook.com/defence.research.org/posts/2537418433233172

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpaceMan18

DalalErMaNodi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/defence.research.org/posts/2537418433233172



Sweet !


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/DefsecaBD/posts/329307681962075

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

বাংলাদেশ পুলিশের বর্তমানে যে ইউনিফর্ম রয়েছে তা পরিবর্তন করে নতুন ইউনিফর্ম তৈরির সিদ্ধান্ত নিয়েছে স্বরাষ্ট্র মন্ত্রণালয়। ইতোমধ্যে নতুন ইউনিফর্মের কয়েকটি রঙ ও মানের ট্রায়াল চলছে। প্রায় মাস খানেক ট্রায়ালের পর মতামতের ভিত্তিতে চূড়ান্ত ইউনিফর্মে বেছে নেওয়া হতে পারে।

সংশ্লিষ্ট সূত্র জানায়, এক রঙের ইউনিফর্মের পরিবর্তে মিশ্র রঙের ইউনিফর্ম হতে পারে। একসঙ্গে পুলিশের সব ইউনিটের ইউনিফর্মের রঙ একই হবে। বাহিনীর ইউনিফর্ম পরিবর্তন নিয়মমাফিক কাজ। কয়েক বছর পরপরই ইউনিফর্মে বিভিন্ন পরিবর্তন আনা হয়। আবহাওয়ার ও বিশ্বের সঙ্গে তাল মিলিয়ে ২০০৪ এবং ২০০৯ সালে পুলিশের ইউনিফর্মে পরিবর্তন আনা হয়। এবার ধারাবাহিকতায় পরিবর্তন আনা হচ্ছে।

জানা গেছে, নতুন ইউনিফর্মে সবচেয়ে বেশি জোর দেওয়া হচ্ছে কাপড়ের মান। সেক্ষেত্রে উন্নত বিশ্বের ১০-১৫টি দেশের পুলিশের ইউনিফর্ম বিশ্লেষণ করেছে বাংলাদেশ। এসব দেশের পুলিশের কাপড়ের মান বিবেচনায় রেখেই নতুন ইউনিফর্মের মান নির্ধারণ করা হচ্ছে। নতুন ইউনিফর্মে হাফ ও ফুলহাতা শার্টের ব্যবস্থা থাকছে। এক্ষেত্রে গরমকালে হবে হাফ হাতা শার্ট, শীতকালে ফুলহাতা শার্ট।

ইউনিফর্মে মিশ্র রঙের বিষয়ে জানা গেছে, দেশের বিভিন্ন সময় অপরাধীরা মেট্রোপলিটন ও জেলা পুলিশের ইউনিফর্ম সহজে নকল করে পুলিশ পরিচয় দিয়ে নানা অপরাধ করে থাকে। ইউনিফর্মে মিশ্র রঙের হলে অপরাধীরা সহজেই ইউনিফর্ম নকল করতে পারবে না।

পুলিশের ইউনিফর্ম পরিবর্তনের বিষয়ে পুলিশ সদর দপ্তরের সহকারি মহাপরিদর্শক (মিডিয়া অ্যন্ড পাবলিক রিলেশন্স) মো. সোহেল রানা বলেন, ইউনিফর্ম পরিবর্তনের বিষয়ে ট্রায়াল চলছে। ট্রায়াল শেষে চূড়ান্ত সিদ্ধান্ত। 









যে কারণে বদলাচ্ছে পুলিশের ইউনিফর্ম


বাংলাদেশ পুলিশের বর্তমানে যে ইউনিফর্ম রয়েছে তা পরিবর্তন করে নতুন ইউনিফর্ম তৈরির সিদ্ধান্ত নিয়েছে স্বরাষ্ট্র মন্ত্রণালয়। ইতোমধ্যে নতুন ইউনিফর্মের কয়েকটি রঙ ও মানের ট্রায়াল চলছে। প্রায় মাস খানেক ট্রায়ালের পর মতামতের ভিত্তিতে চূড়ান্ত ইউনিফর্মে বেছে নেওয়া হতে পারে।




www.rtvonline.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

